# the worst hydraulic I have ever seen



## Mike Harvey (Oct 10, 2003)

how does the designer of this thing sleep at night...


----------



## Dave Frank (Oct 14, 2003)

yuck! If you just saw the end of the footage, you would think it flowed the other way.

That would be fun to drop stuff in and watch.


----------



## davidcrockett (Mar 28, 2005)

whoa, i didn't realize how big that was until I saw the people standing by the railing on the left side of the screen at the end of the vid.


----------



## zbaird (Oct 11, 2003)

now thats a rodeo spot worth showin up to watch.


----------



## ACC (Oct 30, 2003)

I think I just puked in my mouth a little bit . . . that is nauseating.


----------



## mr. compassionate (Jan 13, 2006)

Where is this spilway?


----------



## miker (Jan 26, 2006)

I saw some drainages like that in Kentucky lakes


----------



## kevintee (May 7, 2007)

If you click on the vid the title is: Saylorville Spillway - 3-21-2007
And the description says: The outlet channel is a single circular concrete conduit, 22 ft. in diameter, located at the bottom of the west bluff. The control structure is located at the upstream end of the conduit and houses three gates, which have the capability of releasing a maximum outflow of 21,000 cubic feet of water per second (c.f.s.).

A quick google of the title reveals: Saylorville Lake - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

On the Des Moines River in Iowa in Polk County Iowa.


----------



## thumper (Dec 9, 2004)

mr. compassionate said:


> Where is this spilway?


Google says Saylorville Res. is outside DesMoines, Iowa. Gawd thats ugly.
kevintee is faster than me...


----------



## goldcamp (Aug 9, 2006)

The back wash must 40 Ft. That thing looks like it is about 20-30 ft deep.


----------



## Jay H (May 20, 2005)

Dave Frank said:


> That would be fun to drop stuff in and watch.


 
yeah, like cars, or dumptrucks, or buildings!


----------



## kevintee (May 7, 2007)

The outlet tube is 22 feet in diameter so I'm going to say that at its deepest toward the far end of the spillway it is probably closer to 40ft deep just judging by visual comparison.


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 16, 2008)

i think if you bufed into it and tucked up you would wash out the back side no problem


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

WHITEChocolatte-- i think thats a brillant idea.


----------



## SSOWDEN (Apr 29, 2004)

*grif*

didn't you run it in a tube last weekend?



WhiteChocolate said:


> i think if you bufed into it and tucked up you would wash out the back side no problem


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

I saw him squirting that spot this last summer.


----------



## kevintee (May 7, 2007)

SSOWDEN said:


> didn't you run it in a tube last weekend?


And had a warm schlitz afterwards to wash down the turkey leg from before.


----------



## SSOWDEN (Apr 29, 2004)

*grif-we love you mon*

no reply from grif yet and joe is on gore, hmmmmmmm


----------



## Kellman (Oct 14, 2008)

wow thats just plain disgusting, the only hole I have ever seen that could ever compare to that is this gigantic hydraulic I saw on the...Misstasini...driving over a bridge in Northern Quebec that dumps into lac St jean.
...oh but this one wasn't man made


----------



## david23 (Oct 24, 2003)

I wonder if you would flush out if you swam it or if it's kind of like a mondo low head dam. Ugly.


----------



## bobbuilds (May 12, 2007)

Threw my cat in there last week, he made it. Went home to get the boat, I'm still in here, good thing I brought the laptop. God I love Wifi.


----------



## benrodda (Mar 27, 2004)

I think its time for Tao to set a new world record....


----------



## ActionJackson (Apr 6, 2005)

Yeah, we've got a couple of conduit gates like that at a lake here northeast of Tulsa. I think each tube passes about 10,000 cfs. And yeah, pretty sickening to watch the backwash.










But when they need to pass more than 20K cfs, they use this alternate spillway. Runs pretty rarely - some years never. It's almost a ready-made whitewater park - lots of volume, bedrock bottom to easily anchor features into, and gradient. On private land, boater-friendly landowner (calls me when they turn it on and wants to see it run more often - how's that for boater-landowner relations?). Unfortunately, Corps of Engineers is NOT boater friendly there (yet). The way they treat us, you'd think we were selling crack to grade-schoolers.


----------



## Jay H (May 20, 2005)

that "Shaun Baker kayaks lyn brianne dam slipway" video is really cool!


----------

